# Ephesians 3, particularly v18



## Claudiu (Mar 25, 2009)

I was in a discussion with someone about Eph 3...particularly verse 18. Reading in context, the topic of the discussion was, "what is the meaning of "May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and height"?"

The other person said it was the church. He said he once thought it was the love of Christ, but that it is wrong. He said the breadth, and length, and depth, and height is related to the church and how we are supposed to have love (corresponding to 1 Cor 13-14).


----------

